# Eurpoean size RV



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Any idea for a european size A class RV just thinking I might be up for a change in the new year make and where to go to have a nose would be helpfull.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi takeflight depends what you mean by european size :lol: 

Over 30' there plenty at the various dealers, under that your more limited, Freedom do "Trailite" which I think do one at 28' but imho the quality is not good.

Olley


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am very biased - please check your private mail....


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

check out Great Western Van and Roadtrek, I think they are Canadian! so must be better 

http://www.goldrv.co.uk/ and ? dunno for GWV, I think previous dealer has dropped out of the race. They are smart vans! and much easier to drive and park round little ole yoorup!

8)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
I have seen some 26 foot RV's for sale on the web and some 28's. Can't remember where just now but if I come across them I'll post a link.
Can I ask why you want a small one? (RV that is of course.....)

Good luck hunting

keith


----------



## 94368 (May 1, 2005)

`I have a trailite 241<24ft 11in including the rear ladder> which for the money,is a good buy and it doesn't upset campsite owners on the continent,i see a winnie owners comment that its poor quality!how do you know that mines fine for the amount spent and,its 100percent better than any fiat based vehicle!!!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sunray, sorry if I sounded a bit negative, they are good value, but the quality imho is reflected in the price. But they still offer far more than any european for the money.

Olley


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys thanks for the replies, My Hymer is 7.7 mtrs x 3mtrs x 2.27mtrs plus the smart and I find on some continental sites, together with access to the odd British site, I would have problems if the out fit was much larger. While the Hymer is great and meets our current needs I am always on the look out for any think that might be better.

Anyone going to the RV show at Telford later this month ?


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

well we,ve got it . picked up the tiffin weds before xmas. drove home to gwent from kent and WOW its so b----y big ! getting it serviced in the newyear. the wife already has plans for reupholstering, local trimmer doing it in feb. then sat dish, solar panel & other bits.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi nicks
Glad you managed to get the tiffin. It looked really nice on his website. If this is the one we spoke about before.
I hope you are pleased with it mate...... Nice guy isnt he?
Pity your local trimmer isnt more local to us, we would have ours redone and get bulk discount lol. If you wouldnt mind could you pm me and let me know what you have been quoted please.

Well done and look forward to seeing you sometime.

Keith


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just seen this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHEVROLET-A-C...600656827QQcategoryZ14256QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
and this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4600183216&fromMakeTrack=true
and this
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/26FT-1989-CHE...598864609QQcategoryZ14256QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any good???

Keith


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

kands you have pm 
nick


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just an idea, we have found that you get more useable space in a small American C Class than you would in an equivalent sized A Class vehicle, for example, we have a super little 2001 24 foot C Class which has the benefit of a slide out. It is 6 berth whereas an A Class of similar size would probably only be 4 berth maximum. It still provides the excellent build quality and refinements of its larger counterparts but without the manoeuverability problems....feel free to pm me if you need any further info, alternatively, keep your eyes peeled on the RVs for sale page on MHF as she will shortly be making an appearance :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Cheers LC1962 you are probably not to far from me.

Roy


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Cheers LC1962 you are probably not to far from me.
> 
> Roy


Hi Roy...depends which side of Stratford you are....we're probably no more than about 17 miles away  
Cheers!
Linda
PS tried to access the ads last night but the site died temporarily, will try and find the time today.


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

kands i hope you now have pm

nick


----------

